# Waterfall shot



## TCimages (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## billy_the_kid43 (Feb 26, 2010)

2 Words...Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## Tiny (Feb 26, 2010)

ridiculously amazing.


----------



## jackieclayton (Feb 26, 2010)

gorgeous!!  i wish I could do some shots like this of some of Guam's waterfalls, except I have to hike through some thick jungle to find them... been on the lazy side lately! lol!  good job!

is this HDR?


----------



## TCimages (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks for the comments.  no, it's not HDR.


----------



## agompert (Feb 26, 2010)

I love it.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 26, 2010)

absolutely stunning! Where at was this pic taken? So beautiful. 

How do u get the effects in The water as u did--stand still, and blurred? Love it!


----------



## jackieclayton (Feb 26, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> absolutely stunning! Where at was this pic taken? So beautiful.
> 
> How do u get the effects in The water as u did--stand still, and blurred? Love it!



very low shutter speed to blur the moving water and use a tripod to get the clarity of all the still elements in the background (trees, etc).


----------



## TCimages (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys.  got the slow shutter speeds using a ND Filter and Circular Polarizer. This shot was taken at Deep Creek Lake Md. in a park called Swallow Falls.


----------



## HikinMike (Feb 26, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## inikon (Feb 26, 2010)

smooth~


----------



## Moe (Feb 26, 2010)

You nailed both the shutter speed and the white balance (at least on my uncalibrated MBP monitor), the two things that are difficult to do for a lot of people. Nice job.


----------



## CNCO (Feb 26, 2010)

what 

shutter speed?
aperture?
white balance?
iso?


----------



## dab_20 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow. Amazing shot, beautiful. I absolutely admire your work:thumbup:


----------



## WexWeb (Mar 5, 2010)

WoW!  Just a beautiful shot... perfect!
Was this shot in Manual?  Raw?...?


----------



## Big (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn :hail:


----------



## TCimages (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks for all the nice comments.  I shoot all RAW.  I shot it in AV mode so I could adjust the aperture until I got the shutter slow enough.


----------



## Jimmy The Bat (Mar 6, 2010)

Awsome!


----------

